# Alte XP-/Vista-Titel unter Win 10?



## MichaelG (20. August 2017)

Ich habe einige ältere Titel die ich gern mal wieder spielen würde. Leider funktioniert der klassische Trick (Xp-/Vista-Modus+Adminrechte) bei einigen Titeln nicht. Es handelt sich um Retailfassungen ohne Clientanbindung.

Das betrifft neben den Tiger Woods Ablegern 06, 08 für PC (Medung kommt angeblich zu wenig VRAM) im Speziellen aktuell Hidden&Dangerous 1 Gold (Take2) und das Adventure Cleopatra - Schicksal einer Königin (rondomedia). Die Installation selbst war kein Problem. Hat jemand Tips/Tricks/Kniffe oder muß ein Vintage-Rechner her? Oder bin ich bei H&D1 gezwungen Dx6 zu installieren?


----------



## Spiritogre (20. August 2017)

Wenn so eine Meldung wie zu wenig VRAM kommt, dann ist das OS völlig egal, das wäre dir sogar unter XP passiert. Da hilft nur das editieren irgendwelche Dateien im Spieleordner. Das ist so ein ganz übles Problem bei alten EA Titeln zwischen ca. Anfang 2000 bis 2010, die haben nämlich eine Hardwareabfrage. Und die kennt natürlich nur die Hardware, die es maximal in deren Erscheinungsjahr gab. Hat man was anderes verbaut kommen bei fast allen EA Titeln solche "lustigen" Fehlermeldungen oder das Spiel startet nur mit minimalen Einstellungen (die sich auch nicht im Spiel ändern lassen). 

Bei den anderen Titeln weiß ich es nicht, haben die irgend so einen beschissenen Kopierschutz? Einfach Crack besorgen und den aushebeln.


----------



## nevermind85 (21. August 2017)

Hast Du mal versucht, visuelle Designs zu deaktivieren? Kannst Du in einem Abwasch erledigen, wenn Du die Executable in den XP-Modus switcht und als Admin ausführen lassen willst. Ich hatte da m.E. bei Rollercoaster Tycoon 1 und 2 mal starke Grafikfehler die ich so beheben konnte. Wäre vlt. mal einen Versuch wert.
H&D sowie die Tiger Woods Spiele sollten Safedisc als Kopierschutz verwenden; da hast Du unter Win10 schlechte Karten, siehe:

Windows 10: Spiele mit Safedisc-Kopierschutz starten nicht, u.a. Battlefield 1942

Da hilft dann wohl nur noch ein Crack.

Edit:
Hab grad gesehen, dass es den Punkt mit den visuellen Designs unter Windows 10 gar nicht mehr gibt... vlt. aber trotzdem mal mit den Grafikoptionen (Auflösung, Farbtiefe) experimentieren, da kommen viele alte Spiele nicht mehr mit klar.


----------



## svd (21. August 2017)

Es gibt ja auch eine GOG-Version von "Hidden & Dangerous", ärgerlich, weil das Spiel im Prinzip Freeware ist, aber wenn's dafür lüppt...


----------

